# My Chessie Pups at 7 weeks....(Photos)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, the pups will all be off to their new homes this week... We're sure going to miss them. What a great bunch!!! The pretty little gal in the photos is my daughter.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome.........All very cute :beer:


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

the funny thing is that my wife has now lived with my two labs that are 3 and 1 yrs old... she loves them like they are lids... but she has never been around a batch of pups before... as these pictures show... that is a whole different level of fun!!....and work...


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I swear chessie pups are the best looking pups ever.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks, all. I've been blessed with some exceptionally nice litters over the years, but I can't say as I've ever had a nicer litter than this bunch. Each and every one is a keeper.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Those sure are some cute pups!!!! :lol:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

tb said:


> I swear chessie pups are the best looking pups ever.


 I AGREE!! :beer: Great pics and great looking dogs


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

gorgeous pups stonebroke!
Do you know your timeline and pairings for next year?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Trying to predict heat cycles is even worse than trying to predict the weather!! :lol: I can only guess that we'll have pups approximately the same time next year as we did this year, but who knows..... It's all up to Mother Nature.


----------

